# GMC 2500 HD Vibration / Shaking



## sargex595 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have a 2005 GMC 2500 HD Extended Cab that has a vibration / shaking thing going on. I first noticed it sometime shorty after I had new Bridgestone Duelers A/T Revo 2 installed. The truck has about 33,000 miles on it. I first noticed that when I looked in drivers side mirror, it was blurry as the truck had a slight shaking situation. The more I drove it, I noticed that when you get up to between 50-60 mph, the front of the truck appears to be shaking and you can feel it in the steering wheel. I doesn't't feel like a vibration but more of a shaking. The shaking you feel in the steering wheel is a up and down shaking, not a back and forth shaking. I did just recently take the truck back to the Firestone Store and had the tires re-balanced, rotated and the front end aligned. They said the balance was off and the alignment was off a little. Nothing they did changed the feeling I'm still getting. I don't do a lot of driving and got the new tires about a year ago and only have few thousand miles on them. Since I don't drive a lot, I wasn't too concerned about it but the more I think about it, the GMC used to ride really nice and if you were to take it down the interstate, the front end would have the slight shaking up and down going on and it shouldn't. Sorry for the long post as it's hard to try and explain what the truck is doing. I would appreciate any suggestions on what might be the cause / cure of it.

Thanks in advance,
Curt.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

U-Joint.

If that's not the case, I would feel your hubs and make sure none are hot such as a wheel bearing going bad, or quite possibly a dragging brake.



....


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Could it be the intermediate steering shaft issue? Mine was doing it about two years ago. Felt like a wheel was loose when I was going down the highway- No vibrations in the mirror though. Just a thought.


----------



## gwhalen3 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yup check the u joints. Maybe a bent rim? Or maybe the tires are just off due to the manufacture. ?


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

sound like a wheel bearing or stuck caliper


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*Lug nuts tight?*

Wheel bearing, or maybe a bad tire.


----------



## monson770 (Dec 18, 2010)

i don't think your hubs should be worn out already, nor should your brakes be malfunctioning.. but anything is possible... 

i would deffinatley check your shocks, even though they shouldn't be out either, it sounds like a suspenion issue. the UP/DOWN shake \shouldn't be steering or wheel related, because they aren't responsible fot that job..
good luck!


----------



## sargex595 (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for all the suggestions and I will check into them. I did have the brakes and rotors (front & rear) replaced new (best I could get) about 1 1/2 years ago. I do have to say that the Bridgestone Duelers A/T Revo 2 snow tires are amazing in the snow. I think the truck would stall before the tires would spin. 

Curt.


----------

